# New Member Introduction...



## makrie (May 23, 2005)

Hi all

I'm new to collecting watches (even to having a watch at all!), and am glad to have found this forum... the other forums I've found seem to be more US focussed, I guess!









After years without one, I got my first watch since I was a kid about 3 years ago... then lost it a year or so later! Earlier this year I decided I'd like another watch and thought I wanted a Seiko diver (all three of my watches prior to this collection have been Seiko's). After looking around at what was available, I decided that I liked the look of the vintage watches best, and out of all of them it was the 6105 series that really grabbed me.

I bought a beater 6105 8119 first (which I couldn't find when I took these photos) and it convinced me that this was the style for me. I also liked the look of the Seiko Gen 1 RAF watches, so picked up one of those too. Shortly thereafter I got a quite nice 6105 8110, the watch which really cemented the 6105's in my heart!


































THE RAF is nice, and the chrono features are awesome... but I think that the reason I'm hanging onto it now is in case I come across a lovely 6105 that somebody wants to trade not sell! I can't really see it happening that way, but just in case...




























That's pretty much it as far as a brief run-down of my watches goes... I'm keen on having watches to wear, but I'd like to have a couple in reserve, just in case something happens to one...







Really, I guess I'm hooked now, for sure the 6105 search continues!
















<whisper>so if you hear of a nice 6105 looking for a new owner...</whisper>
















Thanks for reading, and I'd welcome comments on the photos... some people seem to take them so the watches really jump off the screen! FWIW I haven't altered these except to crop them.









Cheers

Makrie (Mark)


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Mark and welcome!

Nice chrono that is!

Gregor


----------



## makrie (May 23, 2005)

Hey Gregor

Thanks!









A colleague of mine was looking to buy a Tudor at about the same time as I'd found pictures of the RAF watches on the web and was wibbling about them... he was out searching one weekend and found a dealer who only sells issued military watches and asked her if she had any Seiko's. She said yes and he told me where to find her... headed out there and she had five or so Gen 2's and 3 Gen 1's, all in as near as dammit the same condition as the one I've got!









At the time I was thinking I'd like to have a proper 'collection', like all the Seiko divers, all the Seiko RAF's, that kind of thing, but I don't think that's for me. Now I'm just going to focus on the 6105's and enjoy wearing them!









Makrie


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Yeah another fan of the Seiko 6105 Divers!!!!!!

Welcome to the forum Mark...

Lots of Seiko & Citizen fans here
















Mike


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

I must admit 6105's are goodlooiking watches, a classic!

I've recently become a seiko addict myself.

Thinking of getting a black samurai...but still in doubt wether I like the ss or the titanium better...

what do the 3 buttons do on the chrono?

I can guess two...









Gregor


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi and welcome. For someone new to the sport you have some very nice watches.

I only started about 7 months ago and have recently had to have a major sell-off of all the watches I bought in the first few months which it turned out I never wore or which were dogs. You seem to have avoided that









Don't try to specialise yet (or ever) - your tastes will change. I bought Rolex and Omega etc to start with. I am now in a Seiko and Citizen buying stage - 6 months ago I would have never thought I would buy such watches


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Mark - welcome to the forum and well done on the Seiko - classic watches


----------



## makrie (May 23, 2005)

Thanks all for the kind words!









The chrono took me a happy tube ride home to figure out! Basically, bottom right resets to zero, top right starts, or restarts on the fly and top left starts the split timer! It lets it be a split timer and a flyback all at once, perhaps? I think on the next Gen RAF the top two buttons were combined in one.

I guess it is kind of silly to think of specialising with so little experience of the watches... but on the other hand if I do focus for now on 6105's, I can always shuffle them on as other things take my fancy (as if!







)...









I haven't had a chance to look at the gallery yet, I'm at work, but I'll look forward to checking it out this evening!









Cheers!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome Mark,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hello Mark and welcome.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome Mark









I`m begining to suspect that Seiko developed a special additive to the steel on their watch cases which makes people who wear them want to keep buying more and more









Either that or Roy puts subliminal messages on this forum
















So far I`ve managed to resist the urge to buy loads of Seiko`s









Mind you I have bought rather a lot of other watches from Mr Taylor so maybe it is him after all and not Seiko









Or maybe I`ve just lost my marbles






























BTW Mark I feel it only fair to warn you that there`s some very strange people on this forum


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Welcome Mark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the strangest just posted.


----------



## makrie (May 23, 2005)

I'm there with the special additive, it's got me going! I started out just wanting one watch to wear daily... now I've convinced myself that I need at least three nice examples of the watch (plus a beater for weekend knocking about, of course!) and perhaps a couple of other watches (Seiko RAF's, perhaps?







) in case the situation demands!

A big thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome MarkÂ
> ...


That coming from a man who wears one of these


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Just wait until I get the white dialed one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

makrie said:


> I'm there with the special additive, it's got me going! I started out just wanting one watch to wear daily... now I've convinced myself that I need at least three nice examples of the watch (plus a beater for weekend knocking about, of course!) and perhaps a couple of other watches (Seiko RAF's, perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mark there is no Known cure 









You`ll soon start wearing a watch on each wrist and anxiously waiting for Roy`s next update don`t fight it























Just beware of the _Old_ man with the Red Rekord









He is not what he appears to be


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

The quality of the Seiko Diver watches are such good value that they are just irresistible... As the proud owner of a couple of dozen




























Seiko watches... I'm a Seikoholic....












































Mike


----------



## makrie (May 23, 2005)

K.I.T.T. said:


> The quality of the Seiko Diver watches are such good value that they are just irresistible... As the proud owner of a couple of dozen
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















A couple dozen! Trouble is, I can sorta see how I might get there!


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Actually a couple of dozen is a very low estimate... Out of 62 watches that I currently have 9 were made by Citizen... 14 other watches which were made by Casio, Vostok, CWC, O&W, Omega, etc. & the rest are Seikos... The majority of which are 150/200m Divers... I do have duplicates of the same watch because I couldn't resist a really good deal... BM's OM's 6105's, 2205's, 4205's, 6309's, 7002's, 7s26's
















I have confidence that you'll easily be able to acquire at least a dozen without a problem























Mike


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

K.I.T.T. said:


> Actually a couple of dozen is a very low estimate... Out of 62 watches that I currently have 9 were made by Citizen... 14 other watches which were made by Casio, Vostok, CWC, O&W, Omega, etc. & the rest are Seikos... The majority of which are 150/200m Divers... I do have duplicates of the same watch because I couldn't resist a really good deal... BM's OM's 6105's, 2205's, 4205's, 6309's, 7002's, 7s26's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any chance of a pic of the collection??


----------



## makrie (May 23, 2005)

K.I.T.T. said:


> Actually a couple of dozen is a very low estimate... Out of 62 watches that I currently have 9 were made by Citizen... 14 other watches which were made by Casio, Vostok, CWC, O&W, Omega, etc. & the rest are Seikos... The majority of which are 150/200m Divers... I do have duplicates of the same watch because I couldn't resist a really good deal... BM's OM's 6105's, 2205's, 4205's, 6309's, 7002's, 7s26's
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Wow! That's awesome! If there are any pictures, I'd love to see them!









A coupla questions: Do you think that there are still nice originalish watches out there to buy (6105's in particular







)? I've seen a couple of nice ones around (irrespective of price) but they've been gone before I get there







!

Do you have a favorite out of all of them? A favorite style?







Whatever, it sounds a great collection!









Thanks!

Makrie


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

If I was to have to make a choice... Like the house is on fire and I only had the time to grab 1 box of watches it'd be the one with the 6105's in it...







followed by the 6309's & the Citizen 150m Diver watches...
















This is the site for info on Seiko Divers...

http://www.makedostudio.com/watches/seiko-divers/index.html

If you are looking to buy a 6105 it is worth a research visit... You may want to bookmark it









Mike


----------



## makrie (May 23, 2005)

K.I.T.T. said:


> If I was to have to make a choice... Like the house is on fire and I only had the time to grab 1 box of watches it'd be the one with the 6105's in it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Good call on making the save!









I saw that site a while back, but hadn't really explored it, just looked at the photos... wow, it is _the source_!














I think I'll make it my be my home page for a while!









Makrie


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Knowledge is Power and when buying a vintage watch that knowledge can prevent you making an expensive mistake... Good luck with finding a nice 6105... they are worth the effort























Mike


----------

